# Conectar Telegrafo a PC



## gsusrc (Oct 17, 2008)

Hola, me encuentro en una encrucijada, tengo un telegrafo antiguo, y quiero conectarlo al pc para aprender a usarlo, he visto en muchos videos en youtube que es posible, sin embargo no he encontrado nada de como instalarlo.. si alguien sabe algo me podrian ayudar?


----------



## lubeck (Nov 1, 2008)

No se si te podria ayudar este enlace es bastante sencillo(creo)
solo tendrias que usar lo de la parte en la que dice como leer las entradas digitales y es por puerto serial 



saludos...

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/lpt8tec/index.htm


----------



## gsusrc (Nov 2, 2008)

Gracias.. Voy a intentarlo, pero queria tratar de intalarlo con un conector de audio 35mm al puerto de microfono.. y tratar de ver la entrada digital.


----------



## lubeck (Nov 2, 2008)

Gsusrc, ojala y alguien con mas experiencia en la tarjeta de audio se interesara en tu proyecto, yo soy recien aficionado en la electronica, y te voy a comentar unicamente mis pocos conocimientos, un telegrafo segun tengo entendido es digital o sea "1" o "0" y la entrada de audio es analogica o sea que hay escalas entre 0 y 1, entonces necesitarias utilizar un conversor de Digital a Analogico busca lo que se refiere al DAC0808,  pero creo que esto seria muy complejo porque son de 8bits y tu solo necesitas un bit, digo.... de esta forma podrias conectar hasta 8 telegrafos simultaneamente, ademas de que nesecitarias utilizar Amplificadores operacionales que tambien son complejos, en fin hay algunas otras formas de hacer la conversion de digital a analogica pero todas requieren de calculos complejos, si utilizas el puerto de paralelo o el de juegos es simplente conectar dos cablecitos y ya....
todo lo demas es software...
P.D. seria genial si subieras una foto del telegrafo, y a ver si se notara como funciona o comentaras su funcionamiento.


----------



## Tratante (Dic 29, 2008)

Hola

Quisiera pensar lo siguiente, tu telegrafo antigüo es como un simple switch, al conectarlo a tu PC me imagino que quieres que la PC te vaya poniendo en pantalla el equivalente de Morse para ver tus practicas,,,,el puerto paralelo de tu PC, el puerto de juegos y el puerto serial pueden servirte para ese proposito, la tarjeta de sonido tambien pero siento que seria mas complicado, si no usas un modulador de audio en serie con tu telegrafo y ponemos directamente tu telegrafo (en serie con una resistencia de unos 100K para limitar corriente) y una fuente de voltaje quizas unos 5v, podrias leer las variaciones de 0 a 255 en un puerto de la PC (el puerto asignado al ADC de la tarjeta de sonido).

Cualquiera que fuese el puerto usado, el software a construir deberia medir el tiempo entre variariaciones y establecer los valores para el reconocimiento del punto y la raya. 

Suena complicado pero se puede hacer.

Saludos !


----------

